# TIvo Desktop 2.1



## road3682 (Jun 22, 2005)

I can not get my Pictures and Music from my computer to the tivo since I upgraded to Tivo Desktop 2.2 ..
Does anyone have *2.1* or where can I get a copy? Tivo.com keeps giving the 2.2 only.. l


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Check the windows XP Firewall settings. Enable exceptions for "TiVo Server". on my Box the program is "C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\TiVoServer.exe"

Or you might want to ask over at TiVo Home Media Features & TiVoToGo


----------

